# Got a somewhat rare part for my car



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Rare being not offered on US models.







This forum is slow so I thought I would post a pic.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

hrm...all i see is "d9d"


----------



## MSGTYetti (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Got a somewhat rare part for my car (Harold)*

wtf nvrmnd


























_Modified by MSGTYetti at 12:47 AM 3-18-2006_


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

Upload the pics to another server or find them elsewhere on the net. Looks like audiworld doesn't allow linking pics to forums.


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Got a somewhat rare part for my car (MSGTYetti)*

Cool thing, it really must come handy.










_Modified by urquattro83 at 2:49 PM 3-18-2006_


----------



## ratquat (Feb 25, 2006)

thats rad! junkyard find???


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: (ratquat)*

Nope, was brand new from Germany. I'm half-German and my mom goes to Germany every year. If my dad goes too he sometimes picks stuff up for me, as long as I have a part number that he can order and it fits in a suitcase.


----------



## r33fgirl (Nov 7, 2005)

*Re: (Harold)*

haha I was hoping to see some hot engine part or something like that... 
sorry I find it funny... but damn usefull I've got to say !







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

